# Κάπνισμα (μάχη κατά τού): έξω πάμε καλά...



## Costas (Jun 13, 2009)

Άρθρο της NYT, για τους νέους περιορισμούς στη διαφήμιση τσιγάρων κ.ά. στις ΗΠΑ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2009)

Λημματογραφικά δεν πάμε καλά. Τι είναι αυτό το «κάπνισμα (μάχη κατά τού)». «Μάχη κατά του κάπνισμα»; Το ίδιο λάθος με το ΛΝΕΓ; Που έχει, ας πούμε, λήμμα *κύμα* και παράδειγμα «τα πελώρια ~ έσκαγαν πάνω στα βράχια»; Λέει, βέβαια, στα Σύμβολα ότι το ~ χρησιμοποιείται «για αυτούσια επανάληψη λήμματος ή φράσης ή _για ευκόλως εννοούμενους τύπους ονομάτων_ στις χρήσεις και στα παραδείγματα», αλλά σ' αυτό προτιμώ το ΛΚΝ, που δεν κάνει τέτοιες τσιγκουνιές και δεν θεωρεί ότι υπάρχουν ευκόλως εννοούμενοι τύποι. Εμείς χρειάζεται να κάνουμε τσιγκουνιές;


The Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act, as it is called, stops short of empowering the F.D.A. to outlaw smoking or ban nicotine — strictures that even most antismoking advocates acknowledged were not politically feasible and might drive people addicted to nicotine into a criminal black market.
Προς το παρόν, περιμένουμε να δούμε αν θα χρειαστεί να αποκτήσουμε νέους τεκέδες στην Ελλάδα — για τους δερβίσηδες που δεν θα μπορούν να το κόψουν στους κλειστούς χώρους.


----------



## Costas (Jun 13, 2009)

Ωχ! κάποιον κάλο πάτησα... Καλά, (είδες; έβαλα και κόμμα, για να μην πάρεις τελείως ανάποδες...) κυρ-λεξικογράφε, φτιάχ'το όπως θες, σε εξουσιοδοτώ εν λευκώ. Αλλά, δε μου λες: δηλαδή, όταν σ' ένα π.χ. αγγλικό λεξικό βάζει παραδείγματα ενός ονόματος στον πληθυντικό, δεν βάζει κυματάκι παρά βάζει πάλι το όνομα στον πληθυντικό; Αν ας πούμε έχει το antidisestablishmentarian στον πληθυντικό, δε θα κάνει τσιγκουνιές;


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2009)

Δεν θυμάμαι πού και πότε είδα ~ τελευταία φορά σε παραδείγματα αγγλικού λεξικού, αλλά, έτσι κι αλλιώς, αυτοί δεν έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Θα τους αρκούσε ένα *~s*.


----------



## Costas (Jun 13, 2009)

Πάντως, τώρα που έκανα το ντουσάκι μου (και, ως γνωστόν, το μυαλό δουλεύει την ώρα που κάνουμε ντους), έχω να σου πω ότι δεν συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

Πρώτον, ως προς τη λεξικογραφία, είναι μέθοδος, φαντάζομαι, θεμιτή. Αφού τη χρησιμοποιεί το ΛΝΕΓ, δεν μπορεί να είναι τόσο απορριπτέα, πια. Επίσης, η παράμετρος χώρος-χρήμα είναι, νομίζω, πολύ σεβαστή. Εσύ το λες τσιγκουνιά, άλλος το λέει οικονομία. Αλλά σκέφτηκα και το εξής: ένας εκδότης, αν ακολουθήσει το σύστημα που λες εσύ, μπορεί, αναλογιζόμενος το κόστος της αναγραφής της λέξης κάθε φορά, να σκεφτεί πονηρά. Να πει, "ας βάζω όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα παραδείγματα με τη λέξη στον ίδιο τύπο, ώστε να ξεμπερδεύω με ένα κυματάκι, παρά να πρέπει να γράφω ολόκληρη τη λέξη κάθε φορά". Κι έτσι να φτωχύνει το "παραδειγματολόγιο" του λεξικού! Για κάποιον με σφιχτό μπάτζετ δεν μου φαίνεται απίθανο αυτό το σενάριο.

Δεύτερον, εγώ δεν έγραψα λήμμα λεξικού. Ούτε έβαλα κυματάκι. Εγώ έκανα χιούμορ. Έβαλα τίτλο κάπνισμα, και μετά άνοιξα παρένθεση και έγραψα (μάχη κατά του), για να δείξω ότι το θέμα μου είναι μάλλον η μάχη κατά, παρά το κάπνισμα. Με τη διόρθωση που έκανες, χάθηκε αυτό το στοιχείο. Επίσης, η επανάληψη της ίδιας λέξης, κάπνισμα-καπνίσματος, εφόσον δεν πρόκειται για παράδειγμα χρήσης της λέξης όπως σε ένα λεξικό, μου φαίνεται αφόρητη σχολαστική επανάληψη. Last _and_ least, έτσι όπως είναι τώρα ο τίτλος, το κριτικό σχόλιό σου είναι μετέωρο.

Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους, αποσύρω την εν λευκώ εξουσιοδότησή μου και σου ζητώ να το ξανακάνεις όπως το είχα όταν άνοιξα το νήμα, χωρίς κυματάκι. Μια χαρά είναι. Ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά το πότε είδες τελευταία φορά κυματάκι σε αγγλικό λεξικό, δεν μπορώ να σχολιάσω, γιατί είμαι εκτός Αθηνών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2009)

Απορία αδαούς (αλλά αναγκασμένου να φτιάχνει συχνά ευρετήρια, γλωσσάρια κλπ). Είναι αποδεκτό το:

κάπνισμα (μάχη κατά του κ.) ;

:) Edit: Συγγνώμη αν ανακατεύτηκα σε παλιά συζήτηση... :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2009)

:) (και, για την ακρίβεια, ROTFLOL)

Οι καταστηματάρχες ζητούν να εφαρμοστεί *διαφορετικό ωράριο* καπνιζόντων και μη.


(Αποδεκτό και το «μάχη κατά του κ.» και το «μάχη κατά του ~» και το «μάχη κατά του ~ατος», αλλά ακόμα πιο καλό να κάνουμε ένα ωραίο νηματάκι για τα ευρετήρια.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> ROTFLOL



Τι μου θύμισες τώρα...
Τα πολύ πρώτα χρόνια του ΙΤ είχα, να το πω ευγενικά, έντονες διαφωνίες με κάποιον που έπρεπε όμως να αλληλογραφώ μαζί τους σχετικά συχνά.
Ξαφνικά λοιπόν άρχισα μια μέρα να υπογράφω «Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς/ROTFL drsiebenmal» (που λέει ο λόγος).
Εντελώς αδαείς περί τα σχετικά δεν τους έκανε καμία εντύπωση, μέχρι που κάποιος από τη γραμματεία παραλαβής με ρώτησε:
«Αυτό το ROTFL που υπογράφεις, είναι το διδακτορικό εκείνου του TOEFL που λένε;»
Αμέσως το σταμάτησα... Δεν είχε απολύτως κανένα νόημα... :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2009)

*The anti-tobacco campaign of the Nazis: a little known aspect of public health in Germany, 1933-45* (δημοσίευση του καθηγητή τής Ιστορίας τής Επιστήμης στο Στάνφορντ, Robert N. Proctor, στο BMJ)

Historians and epidemiologists have only recently begun to explore the Nazi anti-tobacco movement. Germany had the world's strongest anti smoking movement in the 1930s and early 1940s,encompassing bans on smoking in public spaces, bans on advertising,restrictions on tobacco rations for women, and the world's most refined tobacco epidemiology, linking tobacco use with the already evident epidemic of lung cancer. The anti-tobacco campaign must be understood against the backdrop of the Nazi quest for racial and bodily purity, which also motivated many other public health efforts of the era.
*[...]*
Many Nazi leaders were vocal opponents of smoking. Anti-tobacco activists pointed out that whereas Churchill, Stalin, and Roosevelt were all fond of tobacco, the three major fascist leaders of Europe-Hitler, Mussolini, and Franco-were all non-smokers. Hitler was the most adamant,characterising tobacco as "the wrath of the Red Man against the White Man for having been given hard liquor." At one point the Fuhrer even suggested that Nazism might never have triumphed in Germany had he not given up smoking.
[...]
Και, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ:
The anti smoking science and policies of the era have not attracted much attention, possibly because the impulse behind the movement was closely attached to the larger Nazi movement.That does not mean, however, that anti smoking movements are inherently fascist; it means simply that scientific memories are often clouded by the celebrations of victors and that the political history of science is occasionally less pleasant than we would wish.


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2009)

Σ' εμένα τουλάχιστον ήταν γνωστό το θέμα. Ο Γκαίμπελς είχε απαγορέψει τις διαφημίσεις, γιατί έλεγε, ορθά, ότι δεν γίνεται από τη μια να κάνεις προπαγάνδα για τις βλαβερές συνέπειες του καπνίσματος και από την άλλη να επιτρέπεις να διαφημίζεται.


----------

